# Tomorrow!! (RESERVED HUNT DRAW RESULTS)



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

* UNSUCCESSFUL for Flooded Timber:rant:*

But my 15 yr old hit for 2nd day AM at FP :chillin::coolgleam


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Que Sera Sera:* "Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl drawing."*


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing. Opening Day AM Shiawassee River SGA.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Duckcall - hope you don't mind I added "draw results" to your title/thread.

below is the link to the draw results site. it's not always the easiest thing to find if you go to their homepage, so I hope this is useful.

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/



good luck boys! anyone got an opening?! :cwm27:


JK- didn't want to go anyways....


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Crap !......Heck it's been over 20yrs why should I expect anything different......


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.*

I don't believe it!!!!!!!!!

Opening day Fish Point AM!!!!

First time ever! Funny because I just assumed I wasn't going to get drawn and have been trying to figure out where I was going to hunt.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Bmac said:


> Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing. Opening Day AM Shiawassee River SGA.


 Man, some guys have all the luck. Elk hunt last year, opening day at Shiawassee this year, what's next? Winning lottery ticket?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

*Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl drawing*

Well, what a surprise...

Off to hike to my hidey-hole...


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Duckman Racing said:


> Man, some guys have all the luck. Elk hunt last year, opening day at Shiawassee this year, what's next? Winning lottery ticket?


You forgot the Red Oak bear tag this year.

I hope I win the lottery. The elk mount will be done very soon and I need to pay for it.:yikes:


----------



## RMR (Aug 5, 2003)

I hit last year but this year

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl drawing

Need to work plan B


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

When I was 16 I got Crow Island Day 2.

I'm now 37 and have received the "SORRY" for 20 years!!!! Unbelievable.

Then, there are the Bmac's and the Freeland Teachers that get drawn twice out of three years!! :rant:! What are the odds!!!

I think it's fixed!!!!!!! Teachers -- Gov't workers.......:idea:


----------



## jdman (Feb 9, 2005)

[SIZE=+1]*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.*[/SIZE] 


[SIZE=+1] *Hunt Date(s):* OPENING DAY AM *Hunt Description:* SHIAWASSEE RIVER SGA *Area:* 0007[/SIZE] 


Second Year In A Row.....
:lol:
Jeff


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

Branta said:


> Duckcall - hope you don't mind I added "draw results" to your title/thread.
> 
> below is the link to the draw results site. it's not always the easiest thing to find if you go to their homepage, so I hope this is useful.
> 
> ...


its all good.

well i woke up this morning to find out not one person in my group got drawn, i cant believe it.


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Except this year...:lol:

*Successful Hunt:* *Hunt Date(s):*OPENING DAY AM *Hunt Description:*SHIAWASSEE RIVER SGA *Area:*0007

our group hit first and second days it's gonna be fun!!


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

We went 2 for 4. Both sons got drawn for Nayanquin Pt. One for sat am and one for sun pm. Steve


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Unsuccessful.

For the sake of some friendships, I hope none of my friends were drawn that I've taken in the past. One of these days they will be and we'll see if I get the favor returned:lol:


----------



## PVH (Jan 16, 2009)

Struck out swinging... Good luck to those whoe got it. I'll be listening to the war going on from the bay.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

No luck here, watch out woodies here i come.


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

StackemHigh said:


> No luck here, watch out woodies here i come.


I'm thinking the same thing. Take the gf out to a spot not many hunt and let her get her first duck, woodies everywhere.


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

A friend got drawn, but cant hunt. Can I use his permit cause that would be great? When I checked this morning all I saw was the big:

UNSUCCESSFUL


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

4 different guys....all the same result here....no big suprise though....

UNSUCCESSFUL!


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I was drawn!!!!! First time ever. Now who do I choose to go with me??????????:lol::corkysm55:coolgleam and I have to throw in the one that I don't even know what it means ne_eye:


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

If I keep seeing "unsuccessful" every time I check the draws, it's going to start having an affect on my self esteem.

NODAK - T minus 24 days and counting...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

duckcall said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. Take the gf out to a spot not many hunt and let her get her first duck, woodies everywhere.


There is a joke in there somewhere.........


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

its a conspiracy.....


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Successful Hunt: 
Hunt Date(s):	OPENING DAY AM
Hunt Description:	SHIAWASSEE RIVER SGA
Area:	0007


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Whole group "unsuccessful" for about the 12th year in a row. My dad was drawn for Opening Day at Fish point the first year we ever applied, we had no idea how fortunate that was.


----------



## dead duck (Oct 17, 2008)

*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.*
Opening Day AM Shiawassee River SGA. First time ill ever hunt plan A on opening day. Sweet!


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Sweet, Me and my son were successful. Day 1 for him, day 2 for me. Fish point duck camp here we come!!!:woohoo1:


----------



## grade6man (Nov 29, 2005)

[SIZE=+1]*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.*[/SIZE] 


*Last year was my first time to apply and got drawn opening morning at Fish Point. This year I applied again and my first choice was the Federal Goose Management area. Can't believe it. Again I got my choice. God is good. I must be living right. WooHoo Grade6man*


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

note to self:

issue strike to Grade6

re: excessive gloating


:evil:


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Out of the 13 in my group to apply for FP 0 got drawn.


----------



## GK4 (Oct 8, 2007)

Plan A: did not get drawn.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Branta said:


> note to self:
> 
> issue strike to Grade6
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone ate some sour grapes this morning...:lol:


----------



## deadduck12 (Jan 15, 2004)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.

Drawing: 2009 Reserved Waterfowl 
My 10 yo first ever app hit. sometimes kids are a wonderful thing.


----------



## skunkedalot (Oct 8, 2005)

2 for 2...opening morning Shiwassee and 2nd morning Nayanquin Pt....playing the lotto later this week


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

skunkedalot said:


> 2 for 2...opening morning Shiwassee and 2nd morning Nayanquin Pt....playing the lotto later this week


and may you live up to your name that weekend


(yup, still sour)


----------



## skunkedalot (Oct 8, 2005)

hey we're taking applications from anyone with a dog...we're getting sick of wading...if we shoot anything...


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

grade6man said:


> [SIZE=+1]*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.*[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> *Last year was my first time to apply and got drawn opening morning at Fish Point. This year I applied again and my first choice was the Federal Goose Management area. Can't believe it. Again I got my choice. God is good. I must be living right. WooHoo Grade6man*


I agree God is good ! Remember your good fortune, enjoy it.....
You might hit again in 30yrs.........


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Huh. I didn't actually think anyone got those hunts. I had convinced myself that I was really just making a $4 donation to the managed areas and that they just stayed closed on opening weekend since my crew has NEVER once gotten an opening weekend draw in how many ever decades of applying.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

TNL said:


> If I keep seeing "unsuccessful" every time I check the draws, it's going to start having an affect on my self esteem.
> 
> NODAK - T minus 24 days and counting...


You make an exception for the time you drew you're elk permit,though, right? :lol: Just sayin'......


----------



## St.Clair Mike (Aug 1, 2003)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Reserved Waterfowl Drawing.

Guess I need to put off my antelope trip for a couple of days now.


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

NQP PM with the lil' cuz.


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> There is a joke in there somewhere.........



:lol:


----------



## gooseski72 (May 14, 2006)

2nd day AM. S state game area. first time in 19years.hope it is a good hunt and worth the weight.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmmmmm, now the question is.......whos gonna fetch my ducks for me at fp on the second day am?:lol: THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Finally opening moring at Fish Point. I have been putting in for years and hit this year.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Success, NYP second day am


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sorry.* I dont even know why i check, 0 for 4. going to join the firing squad on the bay again. maybe next year.


----------



## bloomy321 (Oct 18, 2006)

opening day at shia. Boooyahhhh


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Does anyone know how many people get drawn for each opening weekend hunt at the different managed areas? Is it different for each area? I know I'm going to get drawn last so I need to plan for where I want to go .


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is the PDF from the DNR on how many spots at each location. Steve


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Waterfowl_Reserved_09_286472_7.pdf


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Here is the PDF from the DNR on how many spots at each location. Steve
> 
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Waterfowl_Reserved_09_286472_7.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

0-4 again, hopefully a buddy will get one!!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

That's the part that "Really" burns me......Fp only allows 35 parties for each opening week-end hunt. 70 parties total for sat and the same for sun. Off the top of my head, there's over 50 area's that can/could be hunted. They are speaking about "Revenue" ? Right there is one way to gain some, open the refuge to it's capacity for krine out loud ! And they say it's to create a "Quality hunt" ?.........I better quit, this one does fire me up !


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mike L said:


> That's the part that "Really" burns me......Fp only allows 35 parties for each opening week-end hunt. 70 parties total for sat and the same for sun. Off the top of my head, there's over 50 area's that can/could be hunted. They are speaking about "Revenue" ? Right there is one way to gain some, open the refuge to it's capacity for krine out loud ! And they say it's to create a "Quality hunt" ?.........I better quit, this one does fire me up !


keep in mind mike they make the drawing numbers off how they predict the fields will be available come opener.

I've seen shiawassee as low as 50 and as high at 75. with predicted harvest to be really late this year....i'm not surprised at the numbers available.

2 things to consider: 

This year shiawassee will be tight as i think only 2 blocks of fields will be flooded on opener. Flooding capacity has a TON to do with how many slots are open to draw for.
its a quality hunt drawing. cramming 50 parties into 40 spots = someone that drew opener having a crappy hunt. so the numbers are there for a reason, to give the best possible chance for a quality hunt.

if i had it my way i would cut shiawassee off at 50 parties no matter what so that the guys that do draw have an outstanding hunt.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

When we drew AM at FP the other year, I think they drew 35. Kid is right, it is based on what most would consider "huntable" areas.

It was a good hunt, but we do just as well on our own when not drawn, so more of a novelty to go there opening AM.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Nothing for me AGAIN!! Been doing this crazy thing sinse they started it!! Not sure why I get excited in August about this silly system but I still do. I think if I ever do hit I will be to old to hunt or have a heart attack on the spot.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree with both. The kid and I found out last year being drawn dead last on sunday morning. We had to take a picked dry field. Not so good. This year alot of shiawassee will be unpicked limiting the number of fields. I feel this should have been considered for all the areas prior to printing the draw flyers. 

But on the other hand I was talking to the lady from NQP at the Bay city festival and she feels they should be able to draw 35 or more instead of being limited to just 25. Especially since they have good crops this year and will be totally flooded by the opener. If you do the math. 10 more groups of 4 at $4 a head equals $160 per hunt. Times 4 equals $640 more dollars they could make on just the first weekend. 

What it comes down to is a lack of communication and the mindset that "We have always done it this way". Just my .02 worth, Steve.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Sampsons_owner said:


> But on the other hand I was talking to the lady from NQP at the Bay city festival and she feels they should be able to draw 35 or more instead of being limited to just 25. Especially since they have good crops this year and will be totally flooded by the opener. If you do the math. 10 more groups of 4 at $4 a head equals $160 per hunt. Times 4 equals $640 more dollars they could make on just the first weekend.


They won't actually draw more parties than the number that got picked in the lottery will they? I was under the impression that if you didn't get picked in the lottery there is no point in showing up for the draw.


----------

